

20% projects at GitHub are maintained by sole contributors.Let’s contribute. - droidlabour
http://cadeify.madroids.com

======
droidlabour
Our aim is to provide a platform for bringing those Github projects that're
maintained by single user to a wide range of developers and community out
there. Cadeify is GitHub discovery project — inspired from Forgotify. About
20% (approx 238424 out of 1 million — current crawling) projects are
maintained single handed. If you like it, help us speard the word — #Cadeify.
Lets collaborate, Lets contribute, Lets commit. If you think it can be more
better then please leave a comment below.

------
ahy1
You could add the option to filter by programming language, to avoid seeing
repositories using languages the potential contributor doesn't know or has no
interest in.

~~~
droidlabour
Yeah that's around my head. Filtering by language will play a pretty vital
role.

------
srajbr
Please post your feedbacks and suggestions to improve the service.

